# Finally cured of gunshy!!



## bontop2 (Feb 21, 2006)

Well after a long year my dog went from my worst nightmare to making me proud to have out in the field! At this time last year even shots from duck and goose hunters in the distance would freeze my GWP up. Now a year later and many hours of work and lots of money on birds he has completely done a 180! He is working like a champ, ranging great, holding point (minor creeping) but not gonna worry about that, and retrieving most birds. I can honestly say I am starting to brag a little bit about my dog. I took a buddy out the other day and he had also hunted with my dog last year, he said at the end of the day that he wouldn't even think it was the same dog! We are not completely done yet but he is huntable and I truley believe when he is with me we are hardly leaving a bird behind in the field. Thanks the the guys at NAVHDA and Duckslayer 100 for the help on the side! Without those guys my dog would be nothing more than a house pet! :beer:


----------



## Sasha and Abby (May 11, 2004)

Awesome... kudos to YOU for investing the TIME to make let your pup reach it's potential. Now I want some PICS of it in action!!!


----------

